# KAISOW - Tea Clipper



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Built from bits & pieces. Masts, spars, rigging 100% metal. Rigged in fine copper wire. ratlines soldered on.
quite a smart little ship, but I really prefer the big iron & steel sailing ships to wooden tea clippers.
Bob


----------



## Ron Hamilton (Dec 6, 2006)

*Shipbuilder*

(Thumb) Well done Bob, she looks beautiful . Ron


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Ron,
Thanks. Not much interest in this sort of thing from present day ship modellers though. I see of the 37 viewers of this post, only 11 have actually looked at the picture! Model was built a few years ago & sold for about £630 at Christie's auctioneers, London in their twice-yearly maritime sales. Unfortunately, they discontinued Maritime Sales last May & that put me in a bit of a spot because EEC rules now prevent me from selling privately because I am not prepared to set myself up as a business & abide by their many rules (retired from 31 years at sea & paying tax on model earnings anyway!).
Fortunately, former head of Christie's Maritime, set up on his own account specialising in maritime & at first sale last month did extremely well (including two of my models), so things are "up & running" again.
Bob


----------



## andy forbes (Jan 31, 2007)

hi Bob
I like your latest model "Stella Polaris" I believe remember seeing her around Jamaica cruising in 1964. Believe she was an accomodation ship for the kriegsmarine during the war. Believe she ended up in japan as a restraurant and then was later scuttled. She was a beautiful little cruise ship. Also remember the "St Helena" being built in Hall Russells in Aberdeen I was serving on the Stena Wellservicer in those days - Keep up the good work Bob its nice to see your models.

regards
andy forbes


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Andy,
Thanks, I have just completed the boats for the STELLA POLARIS, not all that far off completion now as there wasn't much fine deck details such as winches etc around.
I preferred tho old ST. HELENA to the new one. The new one was more comfortable physically, but there was far too much fancy electronic stuff aboard for my liking, I had very little spare time. Got fed up after 18 months & left the sea, but spent 11 years in the old ST. HELENA.
Best wishes
Bob


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Shipbuilder - although no model maker (am still involved in building in the 12" to the foot scale!) I assure you thaat I for one look at your work and wonder how on earth you achieve your results.

McC


----------



## kaybee (Jul 23, 2009)

Shipbuilder said:


> Built from bits & pieces. Masts, spars, rigging 100% metal. Rigged in fine copper wire. ratlines soldered on.
> quite a smart little ship, but I really prefer the big iron & steel sailing ships to wooden tea clippers.
> Bob


Your model is truly magnificent. I've got great respect for people who can work to such fine detail. If only I could do work like that and put same into a bottle Well done!!!
Kevin.


----------

